# SB Raft Fishing Package Auction $1



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

that's a sweet deal. wonder what it will go for... guessing you must not be bidding. thanks for sharing. I doubt ill bid either but if I needed a boat I DEF would!


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

oh your selling it ... cool. curious what it will go for!


----------



## FrontierPlay (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes it's one of our raft setups. We wanted it for our own use but never had the time to really enjoy it. Used it on the Salmon river and loved how it handled.


----------

